# (Motor-) Steuergerät im Kfz / Auto programmieren



## tomi (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Es würde mich doch sehr reizen es zu versuchen das Steuergerät eines Kfz auszulesen oder zu modifzieren.
Mit Steuergerät meine ich also diese Prozesseinheit, die in mittlerweile fast jedem Kfz drin sitzt und eben sämtliche Abläufe des Autos verwaltet.

Meine Fragen richten sich also an die, die sich mit der Materie auskennen. Ich bräuchte zum einen Informationsquellen zum kompletten Aufbau und Arbeitsweise eines solchen Steuergerätes. Ich weiß es gibt viele Auto-Hersteller und jeder hat eine andere Hard-/Software. In meinem Fall möchte ich mich auf die Software vom VAG-Konzern beschränken. Dazu zählt Audi, VW, Seat und Skoda.
D.h. wenn jemand speziell dazu Informationen hat, wäre ich dafür sehr dankbar.

Ich bin ebenso dankbar für jeglichen Hinweis, den man mir zu diesem Thema geben kann. Schön wäre es, wenn es sachlich bleibt und auch belegt werden kann.

Wenn ich mich hinreichend darüber schlau gemacht habe würde ich das ganze gerne in Java programmieren. Hierbei sollte es eigentlich keine Einwende geben oder?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## isbjoern (15. Juli 2010)

ja, das würde mich auch sehr interessieren  ist das dann mit linux ? wär cool, wenn dieser thread weiter gehen würde


----------



## LSd (19. Juli 2010)

Guten Tag,

dein Vorhaben klingt interessant, allerdings kann ich dir aus den Richtlinien des Konzerns mitteilen, 
dass wenn dir hier jemand Informationen zu besagtem mitteilt, dieser danach nie wieder welche 
bereitstellen wird. :> In der Testautomatisierung gibt es bspw. diverse Hardware die genau diese 
Aufgabe übernimmt.

Als Einstieg ist der Kommunikationshintergrund der ECUs. (MOST, CAN, usw.)  interessant. Dafür gibt es 
auch gute Literatur. Allerdings ist diese meist allgemein gehalten. Näheres gibt es, soweit ich weiß nur 
auf internen Schulungen.

Wie sehr steckst du denn selber in der Materie?

Interessiert verfolge ich bspw. die In-Vehicle Infotainment (IVI) Systeme (Stichwort Meego). Viel. weckt diese Schiene
ja dein Interesse.

Grüße


----------

